# Friendsmas 2019



## S-met (Dec 29, 2019)

Every year someone of our friends like to gather for a Friendsgiving dinner close to Thanksgiving. Yes, it's sort of a made up gathering for us to enjoy great food and hang out. However this year's event was delayed due to Life, the universe and everything. The first availablity for everyone was not until after Christmas so we renamed the event to Friendsmas. Have a bit of pto to burn and more time to setup, we went all out. 






Last night's dinner party for 8 menu:





Appetizers: paired with ginger hibiscus champagne cocktail





First course: roasted marrow bones paired with a 2004 cabernet





Second course pumpkin curry soup grilled shrimp and sauteed pancetta, coconut milk drizzled. Paired with a viognier
This was my favorite course because the pumpkin was from our friends garden and featured my first pancetta. Very nice to have a featured dish with a direct local connection to the ingredients.





The main: smoked prime rib over mushroom duxelle paired with a sour belgian from a local brewery.





And dessert: creme brulee cheesecake, coffee icecream paired with Mumm brut prestige.






Thank you everyone for looking.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 29, 2019)

Now this is simply stunning. My hats off to you.  Love the touch of a printed menu. This is something I do also for anniversary dinner and special gatherings. Super nice touch. Your foods appear well executed and nicely plated.  The soup would be a huge hit with my wife. I’ve never tried roasted marrow but have heard it’s rich and delicious. This is a five star meal I’d pay for without qualms!! Very well done, I’m betting you get a ride with this meal.


----------



## S-met (Dec 29, 2019)

Points earned for sure! Aside from planning, timing and decorating. It was a surprisingly simple meal. Once all planning was in place, execution was simple.


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Dec 29, 2019)

Absolutely amazing!  That right there is what it is all about!  Great friends and food.  Stunning.

Are you looking for more friends by chance?!


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 29, 2019)

I’m certain we are friends......just wondering how I miss placed the invitation!

Seriously NICE WORK!!!


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 29, 2019)

Nice Job


----------



## Tony chicago (Dec 29, 2019)

WOW!
Way over the top. Above and beyond. I hope my friends do not get a chance to see this. 
I have a dinner for 40 i plan every year.  Now i give up. No way I can compete with this.  Menu nice touch.


----------



## forktender (Dec 30, 2019)

*DUDE!!!!!!!*


----------



## tropics (Dec 30, 2019)

That is amazing great looking spread. Big Likes
Richie


----------



## forktender (Dec 30, 2019)

Magazine cover spread right there.......I feel for you sorta though. 

The lady I dated before I got married was into the fancy table spreads and needed everything to match the house, it drove my backwoods redneck @$$ insane.


----------



## Sowsage (Dec 30, 2019)

Nice work! The beautiful setting and the food looks top notch! *BIG LIKE!*


----------



## S-met (Dec 30, 2019)

Tony chicago said:


> WOW!
> Way over the top. Above and beyond. I hope my friends do not get a chance to see this.
> I have a dinner for 40 i plan every year.  Now i give up. No way I can compete with this.  Menu nice touch.


No need to compete. Wife and I cap our seating for these at 8. It's not that much more difficult to scale some recipes up, but I just don't have resources for something like this for 40. Besides, 8-10 is still enjoyable. Trying to pull this meal off for 40 would be stressful.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 30, 2019)

Awesome awesome awesome only way to describe this fantastic meal. A gathering of friends will make memories of a life time. Wish some of mine were still here.

Warren


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 30, 2019)

Wow. That meal is insane. Something you would pay $80-$100 a course for at a 5 star restaurant. Hats off to you. The printed menu was a nice touch. I need new friends.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Dec 30, 2019)

WOW! WOW!! WOW!!!

Absolutely Amazing spread there s-met!

BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## sandyut (Dec 30, 2019)

Over the top amazing!  

shhh - my wife cant see this...she will want do to the same thing.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 30, 2019)

Thanks for the like S-met it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 30, 2019)

OMG'osh!
Truly exceptional fine dining experience for all in attendance.
Good friends,  good food and good times, does it get any better?
Beautifully executed start to finish.
The photography does it justice.

This goes far beyond being worthy of a mere Like.

Damn!
OTBS, Class of 2020 for sure.


----------



## S-met (Dec 30, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Wow. That meal is insane. Something you would pay $80-$100 a course for at a 5 star restaurant. Hats off to you. The printed menu was a nice touch. I need new friends.


I don't know the exact cost, but we did breakdown per person and  cost was less than $40 per person for curiosity.  Doesn't include labor or creativity. A handful of ingredients and some of the wine and beers for pairings were not factored into the cost since they were not purchased for the event.



sandyut said:


> Over the top amazing!
> 
> shhh - my wife cant see this...she will want do to the same thing.


Easier than you might think.

And I don't keep secret recipes, just ask and I freely give out. If you can make it better, so be it!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2019)

Not much to say here, but big WOW!!!
Al


----------



## xray (Jan 1, 2020)

Wow, that's just exquisite!! Nicely done!!


----------



## pi guy (Jan 3, 2020)

SO glad I logged on today and found this.  Congrats on the ride, and hats off to an incredible meal for friends.  What a great way to celebrate the greatest gift in life.  Friendship should never be taken for granted; something I wish I would have learned sooner in life.

Thanks for the inspiration!!


----------

